# Keep the sticks hydrated and flexible



## Xutos (May 25, 2018)

I present the method developed by the Portuguese Master Nuno Russo, from the sticks fight "Jogo do Pau", to keep the sticks hydrated and flexible.

The stick when dry can not absorb the blow and it finally pops and consequently breaks. It has to be as flexible as possible.

In this article we will test the method of hydration with olive oil

*The process:*

Basically the process is simple, just drill a hole in the top of the stick, place it vertically and fill that top with olive oil so that it goes down the shaft in the middle of the stick.

One of the great challenges of those who have tried this method is to put olive oil on the top of the stick, forcing its entrance through the shaft and not through its body.

In this sense, we created a watertight container for placement on top of the rod, forcing it to enter only above and through the center.

*Necessary materials:*

Bottle with large bottleneck (/ - 33mm)

Rubber pipe seal

Waterproofing tape

Glue

*Instructions:*

Cut the bottle so that only the bottleneck part

Attach the rubber seal to the bottleneck with glue

Put tape on the rod so that it fits completely. Being the circumference of the irregular rods, this seal is important.

*The conclusions were surprising.*

In the first 24 hours, the stick absorbed about 20ml of olive oil, the following days absorbed more than 60ml. About 2.5ml per day.

After the first week, you can already see the stick to "perspire" in its upper part. So that the oil does not flow from the outside, always clean the stick. This process should be repeated over the course of several days until your base is able to "perspire" as well.

The result was very positive, we managed to have a very flexible and resistant to blows.

The only recommendation given is that always before use in game, you should wipe a dry cloth with the stick to clean the small fat that it may have released. This just to ensure that it does not "run away" from the hand.

https://www.esgrimalusitanacascais.com/en/esgrima-lusitana-cascais-blog/

https://www.esgrimalusitanacascais.com/en/stick-conservation-for-esgrima-lusitana-jogo-do-pau/

https://www.esgrimalusitanacascais.com/conservacao-das-varas-jogo-do-pau/

*If you are curious to know more about this Portuguese martial art, see the following topic.*

https://walkingstickforum.com/topic/6930-traditional-portuguese-staff-fighting-jogo-do-pau/


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Neat! I'm thinking it would be good for just about any fighting stick.


----------



## DesertLoon (Mar 2, 2019)

Stick fighting has interested me for the past year or so, and I'm very glad to see information on this tradition and technique! Thanks for sharing.


----------

